# Replacement Sights for SP101



## Binable (Aug 26, 2013)

..been studying handguns a bit lately as would like to get back into some shooting. As slow as I am though it may be NEXT WINTER! before I'm ready. lol Steady & slow goes the course. Put the SP101 in my hand y'day. ..don't know if anyone's ever used the word sensuous to describe the feel of a firearm, but I'm gonna do just that. ..grips seemed a bit small, but the weight & overall feel of the piece was nice. ..worst thing though were the sights, both front & rear. My 60 yr. old eyes couldn't see a thing. ..thinking about this one in maybe a 3" or 4" bbl. But wow! If I can't get better aftermarket sights @ a reasonable price I'm gonna have to pass on this one.


----------

